# Met Live in HD Summer Encore series



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Anyone attended any of them? Tonight (13 July) it's La Fille du Regiment which of course means I'll be attending. Kind of an odd choice, since there is already a great dvd of this production and cast (with the exception of the minor role of the Duchess of Krakenthorpe) and I can only assume anyone interested in seeing this would have already sprung for the similarly priced dvd. Then again, I'm going so I've kind of undermined my own argument  But I'm not a representative sample, due to my excessive Dessay fixation.

Next week is another somewhat odd choice, a 2009 Tosca without a lot of star power to draw people to the theater (Karita Mattila, Marcelo Álvarez, George Gagnidze). Still, now that I'm settled in here in Denver and have some free time I'll probably see this as well. Don Carlo on 27 July is the one I'm looking most forward to, though.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

rgz said:


> Don Carlo on 27 July is the one I'm looking most forward to, though.


I'm going to Don Carlo as well--on a free movie pass because the theater CHEATED me out of the ending of Die Walkure! My eighteen-year-old son may go with me; I guess his first opera experience with Die Walkure, even sans ending, wasn't so traumatic as to send him running for cover. 

As for Don Carlo, it's interesting that there's already a DVD available of the same Hytner production, from the Royal Opera House, with Villazon instead of Alagna but an otherwise similar cast. One might almost think that the recent surge of opera on DVD and broadcasts is outstripping the number of distinct stage productions available. But the truth is, while a handful of stagings in major houses get recycled this way, there are any number of really strong productions around the world (both traditional and nontraditional) that never get this kind of wide dissemination and recording for posterity.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

I was going to this performance tonight, but I have a friend arriving from London tomorrow and NOTHING is ready for her visit. So I thought since this is available on DVD...it would be a good one to skip. The Tosca is also (or will be) available on DVD and might be of interest because of the staging which was quite controversial. The later cast, Kaufmann, Racette, and Terfel, tweaked it a bit and were apparently excellent, but of course that version wasn't filmed.

I may try to make it to Don Carlo. 

As far as the ubiquity of DVDs I was CRUSHED to learn today that no DVD is planned of the Bieito Fidelio in Munich.  I mean, it was streaming right into your computer--surely bootlegs will appear? *hopes*


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I saw that Don Carlo and it is very good.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

FragendeFrau said:


> The Tosca is also (or will be) available on DVD and might be of interest because of the staging which was quite controversial.


I'm not sure Luc Bondy's production was controversial so much as universally hated. I know I didn't enjoy it at all, watching the PBS broadcast, and can't recommend the DVD when it comes out.



FragendeFrau said:


> As far as the ubiquity of DVDs I was CRUSHED to learn today that no DVD is planned of the Bieito Fidelio in Munich.  I mean, it was streaming right into your computer--surely bootlegs will appear? *hopes*


The whole economics (and perhaps politics) of what makes it to DVD is worth a thread of its own. Bieito is considered one of the more challenging directors working today, but so far only two of his productions--a Wozzeck and a Don Giovanni, both from Barcelona--have made it to DVD. It's understandable that less mainstream work won't have the same commercial appeal, but it's too bad that something as substantial as Bieito's Fidelio (whether you love it or hate it) can't find a wider outlet.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

amfortas said:


> The whole economics (and perhaps politics) of what makes it to DVD is worth a thread of its own.


Right, I've always been curious about this issue and I have no clue and no inside information. I'll start the thread and hope that someone does have something to say about this that is based on some inside knowledge of what goes on.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Right, I've always been curious about this issue and I have no clue and no inside information. I'll start the thread and hope that someone does have something to say about this that is based on some inside knowledge of what goes on.


Thanks, Alma! I appreciate you taking this up and running with it. You're a heck of a guy--that's why I never listen to all those things people say about you.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

amfortas said:


> Thanks, Alma! I appreciate you taking this up and running with it. You're a heck of a guy--*that's why I never listen to all those things people say about you*.


They are just jealous because Anna Netrebko loves me.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, trip report: Very interesting, and about as different an experience from the dvd as is possible given the same production with (largely) the same cast. The major differences were in the conductor -- can't be ***** to look up who conducted the Covent Garden / DVD version vs. the Met version, but the Met conducting was noticeably inferior. The opera, particularly act 1, had something of a Mozartian feel to the conducting -- very proper, precise, "classical". Even though I myself think of Donizetti's approach to melody as having rather a lot of similarities to Mozart, they have a different feel and should not be conflated with one another. 

Additionally, it felt a good bit sloppier, which was strange given that the Met performance was after the dvd performance. Timing, so critical in comedy, was off rather frequently and a lot of potential laughs were missed because of it.

Also, the Duchess of Krakenthorpe role was far funnier as portrayed by Dawn French in the dvd production. Marian Seldes in the Met version was awkward and miscast.

Upsides were a better vocal performance out of Ms. Dessay and some tweaking of the comedic bits that made it funnier (when the timing wasn't off) and a lovely high Db out of JDF in his A2 aria, which I don't believe is in the dvd (though I could be mistaken, been a while since I've watched it).


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

amfortas said:


> I'm going to Don Carlo as well--on a free movie pass because the theater CHEATED me out of the ending of Die Walkure! My eighteen-year-old son may go with me; I guess his first opera experience with Die Walkure, even sans ending, wasn't so traumatic as to send him running for cover. (


I love quoting myself.

So now it turns out that the free passes are *not* good for another opera, only a regular-price movie. Grrrr. And because I'm on a more stringent budget than some folks here appear to be (no huge UWP for me, unfortunately), I'm left wondering whether or not to go see the Don Carlo.

My concern is whether my son would enjoy it. He's not really an opera fan, but he was able to enjoy Die Walkure, in part because he got caught up in the exciting story. I'd like for him to have a similar experience if we go to another opera.

I think Don Carlo is a terrifically gripping story, and my son seemed intrigued as I described the plot to him. Alma has said that the Met broadcast is very good, but even after viewing a couple of YouTube clips of it, I'm still not sure whether my son would like this particular production/performance.

So my question for Alma and anyone else who has already seen the broadcast is this: is this particular presentation strong in ways that would appeal to an opera neophyte--someone who might have trouble appreciating the singing and musical values unless they are presented as part of a compelling dramatic performance with committed, believable acting?

I'm more than happy to purchase the tickets if there's a good chance it will help further my son's appreciation of opera. But I'd rather not have him take a step backward just because the production wasn't the best choice for him right now.

Or I may just go ahead and take the chance anyway.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

I can't speak to this particular production but as a helpful tip, one thing I've found is that it is worthwhile to call around at any participating theaters to check their ticket prices. I've seen Live in HD performances in 4 different theaters now, with ticket prices ranging from a high of $25 to a low of $15 -- $10 of savings * 2 tickets is a nice chunk of change.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

amfortas said:


> I love quoting myself.
> 
> So now it turns out that the free passes are *not* good for another opera, only a regular-price movie. Grrrr. And because I'm on a more stringent budget than some folks here appear to be (no huge UWP for me, unfortunately), I'm left wondering whether or not to go see the Don Carlo.
> 
> ...


Well, this is a bit of a difficult question because Don Carlo is an opera with more psychological drama than action. There's a bit of a gruesome moment as well with people being tossed alive in bonfires (I don't know how impressionable your son is), there's the question of the quasi-incestuous relationship, and so forth. But if your son is smart enough to have appreciated Die Walküre (where there's also an incestuous relationship) I can't see why he wouldn't appreciate Don Carlo. Yes, the production is excellent with superlative acting, there's all the friendship theme, several exciting moments... It's visually beautiful... (although the "special effects" in Die Walküre may be more appealing to a young boy). I'd say yes, take your chances, and take him to see it.

Oh, wait a moment! Your son is 18! For some reason I was assuming he was younger. Sure, forget what I said about gruesome moments and incest. Yeah, take him!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

My 15 year-old, who has admittely been coming to HD performances for a couple of seasons, was rivetted by the whole performance (although she said it was too intense for her ever to see it again!)


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, guys. Just to clarify, I know the *opera* itself quite well (it's one of my all-time favorites). I was just trying to get a sense of whether this *production* did it justice.



Almaviva said:


> Oh, wait a moment! Your son is 18! For some reason I was assuming he was younger. Sure, forget what I said about gruesome moments and incest. Yeah, take him!


Gruesome moments and incest will definitely be a plus for him! 



mamascarlatti said:


> My 15 year-old, who has admittely been coming to HD performances for a couple of seasons, was rivetted by the whole performance (although she said it was too intense for her ever to see it again!)


I'm sure my son won't find anything *too* intense, and it's good to hear that the performance is that captivating.

OK, you two have sold me. I'll take him, and if he doesn't like it, I'll tell him it was because I took advice from *you* guys!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

amfortas said:


> Thanks for the advice, guys. Just to clarify, I know the *opera* itself quite well (it's one of my all-time favorites). I was just trying to get a sense of whether this *production* did it justice.


Just to add - it is the five act version so the context for the "incest" is well set up, no having to work it out by listening to retrospective musings.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

amfortas said:


> OK, you two have sold me. I'll take him, and if he doesn't like it, I'll tell him it was because I took advice from *you* guys!


We'll tell him we did it in purpose and let him lament the unlucky fact that he was born to a gullible father.:devil:


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> . . . let him lament the unlucky fact that he was born to a gullible father.:devil:


Oh he knows, he knows.


----------

